# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Endlers θυληκά!

## ria

Καλησπερα εχω ενα 60 λιτρο ενυδρειακι κοινωνικο με 4 γαριδουλες και 4 endlerakia μιας και βλεπω υπαρχουν και πολλοι ενυδρειοφιλοι αν καποιος εχει και του περισσευουν 3-4 θυληκα endlers θα ηθελα πολυ να τα υιοθετησω μιας και ενω οι 2 μικρες μου ειναι συχνα εγκυες δεν βλεπω ψαρακια(μαλλον τρωνε τους γονους και σε συνδιασμο οτι το ενυδρειο μου δεν ειναι φυτεμενο και δεν εχει πολλες κρυψωνες δημιουργει μαλλον θεμα)..παρολα αυτα βρηκα αρκετο κερατοφυλλο απο καποιον γνωστο ετσι θα εχουμε και κρυψωνες και θα ηθελα μερικες ακομη κυριες μηπως και μεγαλωσει το κοπαδακι μας !!!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!!! να και μια φωτο για καποιους που ισως δεν γνωριζουν τα ψαρακια αυτα!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Σωτηρια,καλησπερα.Εκτος της αγγελιας,φιλικη συμβουλη,επειδη ειχα γκαπυ κ γενναν σα διάολοι,αγορασε μια γεννηστρα,απο καποιο πετ,να βαζεις εκει το εγκυο ψαρακι,να γλιτωνουν τα περισσοτερα.Να μην τα κυνηγας κι εσυ μεσα στο ενυδρειο.Ετσι κι ενα να σου ζησει θα ειναι θαυμα.

Φιλικα

----------


## ria

εχω γεννηστρα και μαλιστα την μεγαλη τετραγωνη με διχτυ φαινεται και εδω:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post435980
..το θεμα ειναι οτι το ψαρακι στρεσσαρεται με την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος ειχα προλαβει πριν 6 μηνες 2 γονους και του ειχα βαλει στην γεννηστρα μεγαλωσαν κανονικα αλλα οταν επιχειρησα να πιασω το θυληκο σε ενα 60 λιτρο καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο το ψαρακι στρεσσαριζεται υπερβολικα οποτε προτιμω να βαλω μπολικο κερατοφυλο και να εχουν κρυψωνες τα μικρα!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ενημερωτικα το ψαρι στην φωτο ειναι αρσενικο εντλερ

----------


## ria

> Ενημερωτικα το ψαρι στην φωτο ειναι αρσενικο εντλερ


να σου βαλω και φωτο με θυληκο να μην παραπονιεσαι!!!!!χαχαχα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τωρα μαλιστα....Για να ξερουμε τι ζητας δηλαδη

----------


## 11panos04

Σε καταλαβαινω.Αλλα το ψαρακι θα μαθει να το περιμενει.Με την αποχη κ μερικες γρηγορες κινησεις θα το πιασεις.Οταν μπει στη γεννηστρα,του ριχνεις κ λιγη τροφη για να φαει κ να ξεστρεσαριστει.Μην τα λυπασαι,ειναι ρουτινα μετα την πρωτη φορά,γιατι αυτα συνεχεια γεννουν.Και με ενα ζευγαρωμα,κρατουν σπερμα κ μπορουν να γεννησουν κ τρεις φορες χωρις αρσενικο.Ειναι χειροτερο πιστευω να βλεπεις τα μικρα να τρωγονται απ τα μεγαλα ή να τα ρουφαει το φιλτρο,γιατι μου συνεβαινε κι αυτο.Στη φωτο το διχτυ αυτο δεν ειναι γεννηστρα.Η γεννηστα ειναι πλαστικη με αφαιρουμενο χωρισμα στη μεση,στο πανω μερος μπαινει το θηλυκο κ οπως γεννα τα μικρα,πεφτουν απο μια σχισμη στο κατω μερος,συγκεντρωνονται ολα κι οταν τελειωνει η θηλυκια την επιστρεφεις στο ενυδρειο,αφαιρεις το χωρισμα κ μενουν τα μικρα στη γεννηστρα.Αυτο με το διχτακι ειναι για να τοποθετουνται τα μικρα μετα τη γέννα,ωστε να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τα ενηλικα.Κι ενα βιντεο δικο μου καί με τα δυο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhTUJDAT3OI   ωραιες εποχες...ειχαμε πηξει στο ψαρι,δεν υπηρχε γειτονας με ενυδρειο που να μην πηρε...

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

πιστευω οτι ευκολα θα βρεις τα ψαρακια που θες...αλλα ΑΝ δε βρεις...και δε σε ενοχλει να πληρωσεις μεταφορικα....πες μου να σου στειλω.
προσωπικα ειμαι φανατικος πολεμιος των γεννηστρων...
εχουν χαθει παμπολλα θηλυκα ετσι και αλλα τοσα μικρα δημιουργησαν σκελετικες κυριως ανωμαλιες...αν δεν πεθαναν απο υψηλη συγκεντρωση αμμωνιας λογω πληθωρας τροφης-απεκκρισεων και μειωμενης ροης.
εντυπωση μου κανει να τρωνε τα ενηλικα το γονο. δεν εχεις αλλα ψαρια?
και σε μενα και σε πολλες αλλαες περιτπωσεις ο γονος δεν τρωγεται απο τα ενηλικα...και σε φιλους που ισχυριζονται οτι μπορει να συμβει..παραδεχονται οτι συμβαινει σε πολυ μικρη κλιμακα. 
σε ενα ενυδρειο μονο με εντλερς...εγω θα αναζητουσα αλλου την αιτια της απωλειας του γονου..και οχι στο φαγωμα απο τα ενηλικα. 
οπως ανεφερε ο πανος...ενα ισχυρο φιλτρο χωρις προστατευτικο διχτυ μπορει να κανει οντως ζημια.
σαφως το κερατοφυλλο θα βοηθησει απο καθε αποψη.

θα σου προετινω να συνεχισεις χωρις γεννηστρα..και πιστευω πως θα τη βρεις την ακρη. και μη  ξεχασεις...αν δε βρεις...πες μου να σου στειλω..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Συμφωνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τον Πανο...

Με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μην βαλεις γεννηστρα...

----------


## andreascrete

Αν δεν βρείς θηλυκά entler βάλε θηλυκά guppy(συγγενεύουν) αν δεν σε πειράζουν οι υβριδισμοί!....τα ψαράκια που θα γεννηθούν θα είναι γόνιμα και θα έχουν χρώματα και απο τους 2 γονείς....τα αρσενικά σου πάρτυ θα κάνουν και με τα guppy!

----------


## ria

> πιστευω οτι ευκολα θα βρεις τα ψαρακια που θες...αλλα ΑΝ δε βρεις...και δε σε ενοχλει να πληρωσεις μεταφορικα....πες μου να σου στειλω.
> προσωπικα ειμαι φανατικος πολεμιος των γεννηστρων...
> εχουν χαθει παμπολλα θηλυκα ετσι και αλλα τοσα μικρα δημιουργησαν σκελετικες κυριως ανωμαλιες...αν δεν πεθαναν απο υψηλη συγκεντρωση αμμωνιας λογω πληθωρας τροφης-απεκκρισεων και μειωμενης ροης.
> εντυπωση μου κανει να τρωνε τα ενηλικα το γονο. δεν εχεις αλλα ψαρια?
> και σε μενα και σε πολλες αλλαες περιτπωσεις ο γονος δεν τρωγεται απο τα ενηλικα...και σε φιλους που ισχυριζονται οτι μπορει να συμβει..παραδεχονται οτι συμβαινει σε πολυ μικρη κλιμακα. 
> σε ενα ενυδρειο μονο με εντλερς...εγω θα αναζητουσα αλλου την αιτια της απωλειας του γονου..και οχι στο φαγωμα απο τα ενηλικα. 
> οπως ανεφερε ο πανος...*ενα ισχυρο φιλτρο χωρις προστατευτικο διχτυ μπορει να κανει οντως ζημια.*
> σαφως το κερατοφυλλο θα βοηθησει απο καθε αποψη.
> 
> θα σου προετινω να συνεχισεις χωρις γεννηστρα..και πιστευω πως θα τη βρεις την ακρη. και μη  ξεχασεις...αν δε βρεις...πες μου να σου στειλω..


πολυ πιθανο οχι δεν εχω αλλα ψαρακια μεσα παρα μονο τα endlers και καποιες γαριδουλες τιποτα αλλο!!!!! ισως κανω λαθος το φιλτρο μου ειναι σχετικα δυνατο με ρυθμιστη βεβαια αλλα δεν εχω βαλει προστατευτικο διχτυ το περιεργο ειναι οτι πριν 5-6 μηνες ειχα προλαβει 2 γονους!!! το φαινομενο αυτο παρουσιαστηκε τον τελευταιο καιρο!!!! Πανο αν δεν βρω εδω θα μιλησουμε ξανα δεν εχω θεμα με τα μεταφορικα!  η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα προτιμουσα καθαροαιμα το ξερω αυτο με τα γκαμπυ αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να υβριδισουν..εκτος αυτου κατα ενα περιεργο πραγμα δεν μου αρεσουν τοσο οσο τα endlers!!!!!

----------


## daras

οποτε θελησεις πες μου. δεν εχω πλεον εντλερς....αλλα εχω ακρες!!!  ::

----------


## akoylini

γεννηστρα=ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ,ετσι απλα.τα εξυπνα μωρακια θα επιζησουν κ τα λιγοτερο εξυπνα απλα δεν θα τα καταφερουν ,οπως κ στην φυση τους.

----------


## ria

παιδια τα endlerakia μου βρεθηκαν οποτε η αγγελια μπορει να κλεισει μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να χαριζω και γω μικρα σε λιγο καιρο!!!!!!!!!...ευχαριστω πολυ οσους βοηθησαν!!!!!!!!!!

----------

